
ArXiv preprint server plans multimillion-dollar overhaul - okket
http://www.nature.com/news/arxiv-preprint-server-plans-multimillion-dollar-overhaul-1.20181
======
vortico
I really hope the directors never let the commenting and ratings features get
past the "consideration" phase.

------
anoncoder
In other words, it will soon be unusable.

